# Products that were once all the rage...



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

There have probably been thousands of "flash in the pan" archery products over the years... 

There are so many to choose from. 

X-Caliber "fluted" shafts were the first I recall (mid 80's). Easily the most fragile arrows I ever tried. I burned an entire K-Mart paycheck on those. LOL

More recently, we saw Stealth Shots and Pilla glasses.

What's your favorite? Stealth shots probably get my vote as occasionally you will still see a pair of Pilla glasses on the line.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Beiter rods (until last weekend)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

target1 said:


> Beiter rods (until last weekend)


LOL

Yea, but they weren't exactly "flash in the pan." Beiter rods had a good long run! I kinda miss my Doinker Quadraflex, now that I think about it. Those were sweet shooters!


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> LOL
> 
> Yea, but they weren't exactly "flash in the pan." Beiter rods had a good long run! I kinda miss my Doinker Quadraflex, now that I think about it. Those were sweet shooters!


On AT Posten rods were the hot item for awhile


----------



## Groyce (Jan 17, 2019)

Yea, the Pilla glassses just prove that people will actually buy anything


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I know that long ago wood arrows were all the rage. But somehow I don't think that's quite you're asking about is it?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm going old school: TFCs!


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Formula risers/limbs :jksign:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Kevlar string material.
Myrovanes (mylar vanes, but not curled like SpinWings, etc.).

And, of course, TURBONOCKS!!!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Barner drop away rest ...


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

Rick probably still has a box full of them. Pretty sure he always shot with the loudest one.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't think this one lived very long.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Stash said:


> Kevlar string material.
> Myrovanes (mylar vanes, but not curled like SpinWings, etc.).
> 
> And, of course, TURBONOCKS!!!


I'm not sure Turbonocks ever were "the rage" LOL


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

They were, here on AT, for at least a week  
I still have a few kicking around in my junk box.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Groyce said:


> Yea, the Pilla glassses just prove that people will actually buy anything


I actually bought a pair (granted at a severely discounted AT price :wink because the Panther X6As are the only glasses that fit my flat asian face and non-existent nose without having a gap on the nosebridge area. I tried various Oakley asia-fit glasses but the nosepiece would always get in the way of my sight picture. 

Honestly the X6as have brought joy backing into shooting for me on sunny outdoor days especially because the water-proof targets are plastic and very glare-y.


----------



## gdrudd13 (Feb 16, 2016)

To me, the blade style stabilizers might fit into this description.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> LOL
> 
> Yea, but they weren't exactly "flash in the pan." Beiter rods had a good long run! I kinda miss my Doinker Quadraflex, now that I think about it. Those were sweet shooters!


yeah I was given a set of those quad rods-I shot them a few years-good stuff. Barry Weinperl let me play with a Beiter at the 99 nationals in Miami U--I went to LAS and bought one and I used them for at least a decade. we got a couple pairs of the Pilla glasses-they worked ok but I switched from DeCot to Pillas for Olympic trap. I don't know if they are better but I won the last three Ohio ISU trap shoots with them. They really are good for clay targets.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Stash said:


> Kevlar string material.
> Myrovanes (mylar vanes, but not curled like SpinWings, etc.).
> 
> And, of course, TURBONOCKS!!!


Ann Hoyt sent me several flemish twist Kevlar Sky Strings. She said just for collection purposes. I was out of archery when they were the rage. Anyone remember the Hydraulic Compound releases? one of my buddies bought one and loved it-till he shot a 3D tournament in 30 degree weather!

The hard K-Flonite vanes were hot for about two years -I'd say 98-99. they were hell on other archers' spin wings when you shot tight groups at say 30M before the individual 5/6 ring faces came out


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I remember Magna nock ( 1 part you tied to the string & other part on arrow held via magnets ) . I remember dloops and also a little metal part that clamps on string for string nock & keeps peep lined up .


----------



## Huntin GI (Mar 4, 2014)

That new bow


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Jim C: the K Flonite vanes were a lot earlier than that, more like late ‘80s. I remember using them a lot on Beman DIVA arrows. I also remember slicing my hand one time, on a rainy day when my hand slipped while pulling an arrow from a tight bale. Nasty.

I used K products a lot during my competitive years, and was a dealer for them when I started my business in the late ‘80s. Sights, stabilizers, plungers - similar quality to the Shibuya stuff.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Is it too soon to say KSL vanes? Everyone went crazy for them and now I only see them being sold second hand on the classifieds.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Looking into the future - over complicated tabs & adding 27lbs of stabilizer weight to your recurve.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Stash said:


> Jim C: the K Flonite vanes were a lot earlier than that, more like late ‘80s. I remember using them a lot on Beman DIVA arrows. I also remember slicing my hand one time, on a rainy day when my hand slipped while pulling an arrow from a tight bale. Nasty.
> 
> I used K products a lot during my competitive years, and was a dealer for them when I started my business in the late ‘80s. Sights, stabilizers, plungers - similar quality to the Shibuya stuff.


Flonite vanes are far from 'fly by night'. In fact they are still available from Lancaster. I recently fletched with them. The fluorescent green is great in the field, often popping out on the target in certain light conditions. And the KSL vanes are quite similar. One might say a bit too.......


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

One of the fads back in the day was a mirrored draw check. I remember a few who tried.........One old timer in this area still uses one!


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The No-Peep and overdraws.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Flonite vanes are far from 'fly by night'. In fact they are still available from Lancaster. I recently fletched with them. The fluorescent green is great in the field, often popping out on the target in certain light conditions. And the KSL vanes are quite similar. One might say a bit too.......


The new Flonite are not the same as the old ones. 

The old ones were just a plain vane, but very thin, lightweight and rigid. I did use them for several years and they were a pretty good vane, better than regular plastics, but I found them to be slightly inferior to spinnies or mylars.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Overdraws. On the compound bow, anyway. True the overdraw isn't new, it's been around in various forms for literally 1000's of years, but the OD fad in the 90's was the prelude to the IBO speed wars of today. Namely, today the most agressive cams on the shortest bow possible that doesn't tear the poor shooter's arms out of their sockets (or, heck, even if it does), was the OD length on the old wheel bows in the 90's. It even got to the point for a while that it was difficult to find a rest that you could just bolt onto the handle at the Berger hole old-school. You needed an OD bracket just to fit a rest period in a lot of cases. Like my Hoyt Prostar which I ran a 3" Hoyt OD bracket on just so I could mount my old (Golden Key?) prong rest to the bow at all.

A 3" OD was kind of like today's "long" 37" target/3D, kind of hybrid bow. Arrow below the speed of sound and "forgiving" enough to shoot spots with. A 6" OD was the manliest, like today's 28-30" speed bows. Either one sent the arrow out into the woods left or right of the bale just as well for the always-hideously-overbowed shooter, but with the 6-incher, you got the sounds-like-a-410-going-off effect too and an even longer hike out into the woods to find the arrow. Got more exercise with that one. Pretty sure the 6" OD is where the old-time 5grains-per-pound thing came from too.

Still remember it all like it was yesterday. 

Today, of course, they send em out into the woods over the top of the animal or the bale at the speed of sound with 70lb Expedites and Full Throttles, but all with carbon arrows and the rests bolted right onto the handle like in The Good Old Days. But it was quite a kerfluffle for a few years......

lee.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

Rylando said:


> Is it too soon to say KSL vanes? Everyone went crazy for them and now I only see them being sold second hand on the classifieds.


I am still using them but the price doesn't make it worth using them for me -too pricey for what they are


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Cigarette holder on the shooting belt.

Angle compensating bowsight for hunting where your how hand fingers worked a lever to move it up or down. Can't remember the name.


----------



## Roldale19 (Feb 13, 2019)

I seem to remember seeing some F.O.Bs (Fletchings only better) several years ago. They never really took off, but still pretty funny to see.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Jim C said:


> Ann Hoyt sent me several flemish twist Kevlar Sky Strings. She said just for collection purposes. I was out of archery when they were the rage. Anyone remember the Hydraulic Compound releases? one of my buddies bought one and loved it-till he shot a 3D tournament in 30 degree weather!
> 
> The hard K-Flonite vanes were hot for about two years -I'd say 98-99. they were hell on other archers' spin wings when you shot tight groups at say 30M before the individual 5/6 ring faces came out


That hydraulic release just won Vegas I believe.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I remember a guy who used the cigarette holder on his quiver and used to stand behind me and twang it to sound like my clicker going off. He thought it was funny. (However, I don't have lung cancer, so maybe I get the last laugh.)


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Fuse Carbon Blade stabilizers. A while back it seemed everyone wanted those. I will admit I caved to the craze and bought them when they first came out but I almost immediately sold them due to how floppy feeling they were.

I forgot what there were called but there were these nocks that were super popular for a while but then dropped off the radar. They had this clipping mechanism in the throat of the nock that would open when pressure was applied by the string. Theoretically, they "let go" of the string so there was a zero friction release of the arrow from the string. Didnt really seem to change scores or group tightness much though.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rjbishop said:


> Fuse Carbon Blade stabilizers. A while back it seemed everyone wanted those. I will admit I caved to the craze and bought them when they first came out but I almost immediately sold them due to how floppy feeling they were.
> 
> I forgot what there were called but there were these nocks that were super popular for a while but then dropped off the radar. They had this clipping mechanism in the throat of the nock that would open when pressure was applied by the string. Theoretically, they "let go" of the string so there was a zero friction release of the arrow from the string. Didnt really seem to change scores or group tightness much though.


Accunock.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

grantmac said:


> I'm going old school: TFCs!


Hah. Torque flight compensators!


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

around the same time as fluted shafts. 

Dimpled points. They claimed better aerodynamics so faster flight.
Dimpled vanes. Claimed that they made the arrows spun faster.

Apparently the Dimple points are back. Lancaster has them on their website for x10s. I think the ones I remembered were for x7 aluminum arrows.


----------



## monterey (Feb 16, 2015)

Thumb clickers

Never tried one though. The sales pitch was that the nerve impulse from the clicker hitting the thumb was faster than the sound through the air/ear/brain speed. (and no accidental shots triggered by someone else's clicker noise)


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Swing bars


----------



## acy (Oct 22, 2011)

Hoyt Recurve Stealth Shot (string stop)


----------



## f_thomas (Oct 12, 2006)

Wing Archery

I bought one in 1982 and kept it all of one week! Went with a Bear Kodiak instead! Those are still around!


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

monterey said:


> Thumb clickers
> 
> Never tried one though. The sales pitch was that the nerve impulse from the clicker hitting the thumb was faster than the sound through the air/ear/brain speed. (and no accidental shots triggered by someone else's clicker noise)


Got a picture of those?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

midwayarcherywi said:


> One of the fads back in the day was a mirrored draw check. I remember a few who tried.........One old timer in this area still uses one!


Never here of them got a picture?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Robert43 said:


> Never here of them got a picture?


http://www.archeryhistory.com/sights/pics/killianmirror.jpg


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

f_thomas said:


> Wing Archery
> 
> I bought one in 1982 and kept it all of one week! Went with a Bear Kodiak instead! Those are still around!



Again, hardly a fad. The Wing Presentation II, was and is a very coveted bow. Many shooters shot Wing bows for years. Just because the company doesn't exist now doesn't mean their products were a fad.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Gabe....I have to agree.....Sold the last PII that lived under my bed about 2 years ago.....great bow


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

midwayarcherywi said:


> http://www.archeryhistory.com/sights/pics/killianmirror.jpg


Thanks for that


----------



## monterey (Feb 16, 2015)

julle said:


> Got a picture of those?


I can't recall when they appeared. It may have been late 70s or early 80s. 
I don't have a picture but they looked exactly like the sight mounted clickers of today that use a wire instead of flat metal. 
The wire is longer and bent enough to hit the thumb. I guess they don't really click though... Thumb thumpers??


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Matt Z said:


> Looking into the future - over complicated tabs & adding 27lbs of stabilizer weight to your recurve.


Currently underway... Adding 27 pounds weight to your finger tab.


----------



## homeschool103 (Feb 11, 2009)

Socx Wraps with your name and arrow number on them and Beiter Rods.


----------



## levgelb (Jul 7, 2014)

Sugru for customizing grips? I don't see much of that anymore (I think people have switched back to epoxy fillers.)


----------



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

j.conner said:


> Currently underway... Adding 27 pounds weight to your finger tab.


I guess the idea is that compound releases are heavy, why not do it with recurve tabs. I like a release to be heavy but I haven’t tried a heavy tab and I’m not planning on it. The highest 1440 ever shot was with an aae cavalier 2.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Super recurve limbs


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Bigjono said:


> Super recurve limbs


:happy1:


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Trap door drop away?


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

In the compound world for hunting Red Dot scopes were a bit of a fad in the early to mid-nineties.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bigjono said:


> Super recurve limbs


I'm waiting for the obligatory rebuttal from someone in the Border HEX cult :darkbeer:


----------



## Jelli (Mar 12, 2016)

Did the ksl jet spin vanes ever take off wherd yall are?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

fango0000 said:


> I'm waiting for the obligatory rebuttal from someone in the Border HEX cult :darkbeer:


Lol, not brand specific but I’d have thought, if they were going to catch on in the mainstream then the big players would have had them years ago so they may go the way of the Dodo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Incoming DFC graphs!


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Just about the time that brass finger tabs arrived, W&W released a tab with a carbon-fiber base.

The super-recurve limbs have progressed with the new Uukha generation limbs and, to some extent, the slightly more recurved Hoyt Velos limbs. Super-curved is not dead yet, but not proven, either.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Rael84 said:


> Incoming DFC graphs!


Bahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

archeryal said:


> Just about the time that brass finger tabs arrived, W&W released a tab with a carbon-fiber base.
> 
> The super-recurve limbs have progressed with the new Uukha generation limbs and, to some extent, the slightly more recurved Hoyt Velos limbs. Super-curved is not dead yet, but not proven, either.


In fairness I think they will survive for hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

phase inhibitor


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh oh the backspin release. Elite had that video of Levi shooting it and everyone was like “woah gotta have that”. You couldn't find one new for a few months and then they all flooded the used market. You’d probably struggle to get $50.00 for one now.


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Groyce said:


> Yea, the Pilla glassses just prove that people will actually buy anything


Remember the Deer View Mirror lol


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

homeschool103 said:


> Socx Wraps with your name and arrow number


Pretty useful when you get the marked ones and don't own a triliner/jig


----------



## Porthos (Oct 21, 2018)

someone in my range has Pilla glasses and all they do is make every thing blue


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

Porthos said:


> someone in my range has Pilla glasses and all they do is make every thing blue


I thought they looked dorky, kinda like those As Seen on TV blue blockers....only way pricier.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

dchan said:


> Hah. Torque flight compensators!


Funny! Yet still memorable enough to be called out in a WA rules interpretation (https://documents.worldarchery.org/....3.6_Barebow_internal_vibration_dampening.pdf) and article 32.8.2.1.4 in the WA Rule Book.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

mseganti said:


> I guess the idea is that compound releases are heavy, why not do it with recurve tabs. I like a release to be heavy but I haven’t tried a heavy tab and I’m not planning on it. The highest 1440 ever shot was with an aae cavalier 2.


LOL, many are packing heavy brass finger tab plates now - like brass knuckles so you can knock out the competition. ;-)


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

weldermike70 said:


> Remember the Deer View Mirror lol


Still on Sportsman's Guide but apparently "sold out" (https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/deerview-mirror?a=308877), seems to have been replaced by Watcher Hunting Mirror (http://www.huntingmirrors.com/).


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Bigjono said:


> Super recurve limbs


LOL - seems like static tip recurve limbs warmed over.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

This is a funny thread, but it is great to see the spirit of innovation and product differentiation. Better things are not discovered unless you try and I salute those who do!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

gdrudd13 said:


> To me, the blade style stabilizers might fit into this description.


wow. I already forgot about those! LOL


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

lees said:


> Overdraws. On the compound bow, anyway. True the overdraw isn't new, it's been around in various forms for literally 1000's of years, but the OD fad in the 90's was the prelude to the IBO speed wars of today. Namely, today the most agressive cams on the shortest bow possible that doesn't tear the poor shooter's arms out of their sockets (or, heck, even if it does), was the OD length on the old wheel bows in the 90's. It even got to the point for a while that it was difficult to find a rest that you could just bolt onto the handle at the Berger hole old-school. You needed an OD bracket just to fit a rest period in a lot of cases. Like my Hoyt Prostar which I ran a 3" Hoyt OD bracket on just so I could mount my old (Golden Key?) prong rest to the bow at all.
> 
> A 3" OD was kind of like today's "long" 37" target/3D, kind of hybrid bow. Arrow below the speed of sound and "forgiving" enough to shoot spots with. A 6" OD was the manliest, like today's 28-30" speed bows. Either one sent the arrow out into the woods left or right of the bale just as well for the always-hideously-overbowed shooter, but with the 6-incher, you got the sounds-like-a-410-going-off effect too and an even longer hike out into the woods to find the arrow. Got more exercise with that one. Pretty sure the 6" OD is where the old-time 5grains-per-pound thing came from too.
> 
> ...


Overdraws and releases are what caused many of us to sell our compounds back in the 80's and start hunting with traditional bows.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

j.conner said:


> LOL, many are packing heavy brass finger tab plates now - like brass knuckles so you can knock out the competition. ;-)


Good thing archers are all passive-aggressive then.


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Instinctive shooting. You should have seen it in 1958!


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

That's why the fist bump has replaced the high five between coaches and archers. You can see it at World Cup matches. You don't want a broken hand.

I also remember a brief moment (yes, I tried it, too, about the same time I rigged a thumb clicker - about 1978) where you attached the v-bar across the face of the bow above the sight window (where they used to have a threaded hole on Hoyt TDs) with stabilizers pointing down. Apparently, Darrell tried it and said it worked as well as the regular system, but he wanted to see who would copy him. Guilty, as charged.


----------



## jakebrake1968 (Feb 14, 2019)

Rylando said:


> View attachment 6745877
> 
> 
> I don't think this one lived very long.


wonder why.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

archeryal said:


> I also remember a brief moment (yes, I tried it, too, about the same time I rigged a thumb clicker - about 1978) where you attached the v-bar across the face of the bow above the sight window (where they used to have a threaded hole on Hoyt TDs) with stabilizers pointing down. Apparently, Darrell tried it and said it worked as well as the regular system, but he wanted to see who would copy him. Guilty, as charged.


Do you remember Don Rabska's square stabilizer setup?


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Colt came out with a 2 prong fork stabilizer. forgot the name of it.


----------



## hotshot42 (Jan 23, 2019)

light up nocks were lit (no pun intended)


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Again, hardly a fad. The Wing Presentation II, was and is a very coveted bow. Many shooters shot Wing bows for years. Just because the company doesn't exist now doesn't mean their products were a fad.


my first real Olympic bow was a Wing Presentation II bow with 37# limbs which I got in the late 60s/early70s..

the riser was finished like expensive furniture and it was a beautiful sweet-shooting piece of equipment---I wish I still had it..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Mine too. Got it second hand, with 3 sets of limbs. I think it was a long set of about 32#, a medium set at 42# and a short set at 50#. With a case. Seem to recall paying $150 for all of it, in about 1975.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

More on the PII...a personal note...

The metal riser Carroll bow at the time used the same style limbs. Someone in my area around that time got a supply of blank Carroll castings, undrilled, unpainted, and I got a couple of them for like $25. I didn’t own any tools at the time, but my godfather worked at a tool and die manufacturer, and he took me to his shop one day and drilled and tapped out the limb, rest, sight and stabilizer holes for me.

So I basically ended up with 3 bows for under $60 each.

The curious thing: I used to play with his son who was about a year older than me when we were little kids, but we drifted apart around high school. I hadn’t seen him since his dad passed away some 30 years ago. Out of the blue he contacted me on Facebook just a few days ago and I’m meeting him tomorrow for lunch. Another story about his dad to share.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Stash said:


> Mine too. Got it second hand, with 3 sets of limbs. I think it was a long set of about 32#, a medium set at 42# and a short set at 50#. With a case. Seem to recall paying $150 for all of it, in about 1975.


mine had a case too..

PS: I also had a Black Widow HP-1226 with 53# limbs which I also wish I still had..another beautiful smooth shooting bow...harvested plenty of wild boar with it..


----------



## XanderHoll (Oct 4, 2016)

There were a sort of nocks with fixed vanes on them. Ultra heavy and far from accurate...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

XanderHoll said:


> There were a sort of nocks with fixed vanes on them. Ultra heavy and far from accurate...


"turbonocks" - one of the first things mentioned. LOL Must have made quite an impression!


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Jim C said:


> Ann Hoyt sent me several flemish twist Kevlar Sky Strings. She said just for collection purposes. I was out of archery when they were the rage. Anyone remember the Hydraulic Compound releases? one of my buddies bought one and loved it-till he shot a 3D tournament in 30 degree weather!
> 
> The hard K-Flonite vanes were hot for about two years -I'd say 98-99. they were hell on other archers' spin wings when you shot tight groups at say 30M before the individual 5/6 ring faces came out


Funny you mention Flonite vanes. Got a bunch from Jerry Preston (Yamaha Rep at the time).










Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## ctinsley (Feb 14, 2019)

Hilarious


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

ctinsley said:


> Hilarious


Care to elaborate?

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Although still available, dimple points


https://www.google.com/search?q=dim...biw=412&bih=695&dpr=2.63#imgrc=ZTwnf-PQpo4GHM


Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

XanderHoll said:


> There were a sort of nocks with fixed vanes on them. Ultra heavy and far from accurate...


Here ya go: Turbonock.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Stash said:


> Jim C: the K Flonite vanes were a lot earlier than that, more like late ‘80s. I remember using them a lot on Beman DIVA arrows. I also remember slicing my hand one time, on a rainy day when my hand slipped while pulling an arrow from a tight bale. Nasty.
> 
> I used K products a lot during my competitive years, and was a dealer for them when I started my business in the late ‘80s. Sights, stabilizers, plungers - similar quality to the Shibuya stuff.


thanks for the info. I just remember a bunch of us started using them about the same time. Steve Robinson was the one who told me to use the saunders NPV glue-nothing else seemed to work on them


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I used the original Fletch Tite (white tube, not the Platinum stuff) with no problems for the Flonite on aluminum. I can’t remember what glue I used on carbon shafts.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I used the original Fletch Tite (white tube, not the Platinum stuff) with no problems for the Flonite on aluminum. I can’t remember what glue I used on carbon shafts.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Stash said:


> I used the original Fletch Tite (white tube, not the Platinum stuff) with no problems for the Flonite on aluminum. I can’t remember what glue I used on carbon shafts.


I sure miss that original Fletch Tite. No telling how many arrows I fletched with that glue in my lifetime. It always seemed to work. I guess it worked too well. I'm sure it had some nasty carcinogen in it to help it do that. LOL


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not to get into a pissing match with you, John, but I’d wager I did a lot more arrows than you with that glue. Not as many as a commercial producers, but for about 15 years I used to supply the local school boards and clubs, plus a number of local competitive archers. Hundreds of dozens a year.

Anyways, no signs of ill effects, unless it caused old age and irritability.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Does anyone remember the magna-nocks?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Stash said:


> Not to get into a pissing match with you, John, but I’d wager I did a lot more arrows than you with that glue. Not as many as a commercial producers, but for about 15 years I used to supply the local school boards and clubs, plus a number of local competitive archers. Hundreds of dozens a year.
> 
> Anyways, no signs of ill effects, unless it caused old age and irritability.


Oh not at all. There are arrow builders who worked at mom and pop shops that undoubtedly did more arrows than both of us combined with that glue! I had a friend who used to buy it by the pint, he used so much.

But now that you say that, it probably is linked to old age and irritability. LOL


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> But now that you say that, it probably is linked to old age and irritability. LOL


A few moments of reflection has driven me to the conclusion that old age and irritability are the result of archery itself. That would explain a LOT of the attitude on this entire forum.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ccwilder3 said:


> Does anyone remember the magna-nocks?


Of course!


----------



## XanderHoll (Oct 4, 2016)

Stash said:


> Here ya go: Turbonock.


Those are the ones, including the twisted nock !


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

Lets see how old you are,Easton mid nox


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Yup. The ears on Mid no did not flare out at the ends. They are a different kind of plastic - they flare up when you melt them. 
Remember clicka-points (I think that's what they were called)? Rather than conical or bullet, they had a taper to a thin to a sort of needle extension - supposedly easier to see riding down on the clicker.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

What about the NAP quickspin vanes. They were all over for a bit but I haven’t seen any in some time.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

SBills said:


> What about the NAP quickspin vanes. They were all over for a bit but I haven’t seen any in some time.


Great one! I tried those back in '04? Even tried them on my 70M arrows, although they proved to be too heavy and produced too much drag.

I recall their slow-motion video shown at Louisville for a couple years. It was convincing. In the end, I don't think those vanes were forgiving enough when they made contact with a rest or riser.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

More compound...but starrflight fobs...but years ago they had on their website a guy shooting a recurve with a drop away and a release.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I would imagine at 70m they were a bit like a parachute. Also they weren't too durable for impacts if you were grouping on a target with 3 archers.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Those hunters out there might remember these:










Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Sure do, Bob. I have a good supply of you need more.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

These were pretty wild back in the day.









Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

At least you can still get them. The only bow i know of which you can (still) order as a complete custom version with literally every part in a custom color.


----------



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

Bob Furman said:


> These were pretty wild back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

mseganti said:


> Bob Furman said:
> 
> 
> > These were pretty wild back in the day.
> ...


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Bob Furman said:


> mseganti said:
> 
> 
> > They were extremely noisy as well. Not a clue on the the "point" of these....
> ...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, the Oniedas were a unique design. They had a long production run. I'd hardly call them a flash in the pan. Those bows had a much longer run than a lot of pop-up compound companies we've seen more recently.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 28, 2017)

Those Oneida bows are actually quite nifty. Particularly well suited for bow fishers as they can safely be finger shot under adverse conditions (like shooting from a pitching deck) without running the risk of derailing the bow. Got to shoot one at my local shop when someone brought one in. Very strange, but fairly pleasant draw cycle. Loud and bulky, with way too many moving parts for my taste, but a decent shooter.

Kinda looks like the mutant child of a compound and a mongol horsebow.



I have never felt
So free, as when trapped between 
My bow and its string


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Those Oneida bows are pretty cool, but sound like somebody slamming a garage door. They are like an answer in search of a question.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

When you are shooting a 1400 grain or heavier bowfishing arrow they are quiet... there is actually a few custom lever bows out now purpose built just for bowfishing...the down side is they are short and in the excitement of shooting fish you can get yourself in very compromising positions and the lower limb can hook (hit) you in the family jewelry.


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

Recurve Handles that can use ILF and Formula Limbs. I mean make the decision and stick to it.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

SureLoc sights??
I still love mine though..


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Bow turbo roller guide unit that was fixed on cable rod and it basically made your say 60lb into a 70lb ( which they didnt tell you just that you got about 10fps quicker) I remember that Hoyt and others said if you install them you have no warranty etc


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Arrowdynamic arrows. Haha 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

jmvargas said:


> SureLoc sights??
> I still love mine though..


the ones that were made in Versailles Indiana (and before that move) were really well made. I have at least a dozen of them-one has been used by 4 different students to win probably 100 state events over the last 20 years. I bought several from LAS on close out but those were the ones made after SL was sold to "Field Logic" or something like that. I bought a pair of refurbished ones in 2015 IIRC from one of the young ladies who was on USAT-I believe she switched to AXCEL and her dad brought them to be the first year we had JOAD Nationals at Decatur Alabama. Might have been Heather Koehl who owned them. They are still going strong with a couple of my archers. I have nothing but the cheaper Challengers on the Five IAU/WCSA field crossbows I continue to compete with. I cannot think of a better sight for a field crossbow


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

j.conner said:


> Those Oneida bows are pretty cool, but sound like somebody slamming a garage door. They are like an answer in search of a question.


Not if they were set up and tuned right. The problem is that almost no one knows how to do that.


----------



## Theisgroup (Oct 19, 2020)

I shot k vanes for indoor. Love how fast they stabilized arrows. I still shoot Flemish twist strings, but out of fast flight now

Olympian screw in rests. 

J-bars

Cavalier buttons

Cavalier elite tabs


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Theisgroup said:


> I shot k vanes for indoor. Love how fast they stabilized arrows. I still shoot Flemish twist strings, but out of fast flight now
> 
> Olympian screw in rests.
> 
> ...


I still shoot K vanes, although your target mates won't like them. They hold up very well. My tabs are Elites. Tried a KSL, didn't like it.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

InKYfromSD said:


> I still shoot K vanes, although your target mates won't like them. They hold up very well. My tabs are Elites. Tried a KSL, didn't like it.


I've tried most of the tabs on the market. I still like the elite. Several of my top kids like the brady Axcel tab. Ceridwyn Salyers-who you might remember (Blondie) shot a 590 to win the NFAA sectional and a 580 FITA with one. Two of my other kids then switched to them. Expensive they are though.


----------

